# What do you keep your sand fleas in?



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I had been keeping my sand fleas in an old sock or tupperware, but saw this little 6 pack size cooler at Walmart last month. 










It is small enough that you can wear it around your shoulder while you are raking and has a velcroed quickaccess door on top that you can dump your fleas into without much hassle.










It has a removalble plastic container inside that I drilled some drain holes in. 










I just throw some damp sand into the plastic container and add fleas. Ever so often, just take out the plastic container, dip some ocean water up with it and let the water drain out, keeps the fleas urine flushed. Ikeep the outside cloth part wet too as it helps keep them cool. When I go home, just put them whole thing in an ice chest overnight (Or a refrigerator if you have an extra one, kinda messy to put in the house though). Has worked out well for me.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i like your setup. What i have done ive got a small bucket with holes in it and it sits above some ice without touching and i seem to be able to keep them alive for several day just keep some saltwater in a thermos so you can keep them kicking


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

As I'm catching them, I just put them in my shirt pocket. After I just put them back into the sand rake with a little wet sand. Never have kept them after I'm done fishing, I just catch more the next trip out.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought this little Rubbermaid container at Wal-Mart. It has a little insert in it that keeps the fleas off the bottom. If you were to, say, put them in a normal container they'd be in there swimming around in their own nastiness. And they die pretty quickly that way. This keeps them off the bottom, and you can just flush with saltwater every now and then. I keep them covered and in my cooler when fishing. They'll keep in the 'fridge for a few days as well, just keep washing them off.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Neat idea. I just use a mesh bag to keep them in. Keep them out of the sun and dip the bag in the water every once in a while.


----------

